# AddOn gesucht!



## think000 (28. März 2009)

Da immer und immer wieder neue threads erstellt werden dachte ich mir, ich erstell mal einen allgemeinen thread wo jeder dann sein gesuchtes addon beschreiben kann!

ich fange dann gleich einmal an!

Ich habe auf einer seite folgendes gesehen:
[attachment=7140:RAScrnSh...1_164652.jpg]

ich wollte gerne wissen, was das für ein addon ist
hab auf der seite gesucht (curse) aber nichts gefunden!

mfg, think000


----------



## Shinria (28. März 2009)

http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/details/xbar.aspx

bitte schön!


----------



## Scoo (29. März 2009)

Also ich wollte mal Fragen ob es ein AddOn gibt mit dem man bei den Sammelberufen sehen kann ab welches Level man was abbauen kann.

Also in etwa so wenn man mit dem mauszeiger drüber geht das nicht nur da steht um was es sich für ein Material handelt sondern welche Stufe im Beruf benötigt wird um es ab zu bauen.


----------



## Shinria (29. März 2009)

Scoo schrieb:


> Also ich wollte mal Fragen ob es ein AddOn gibt mit dem man bei den Sammelberufen sehen kann ab welches Level man was abbauen kann.
> 
> Also in etwa so wenn man mit dem mauszeiger drüber geht das nicht nur da steht um was es sich für ein Material handelt sondern welche Stufe im Beruf benötigt wird um es ab zu bauen.



hier werden sie geholfen!

http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...ils/pbinfo.aspx


# Tooltip with information about gathering materials


----------



## Scoo (29. März 2009)

Danke Super.

Gibts da auch was in sachen Inventar ala 1 Tasche für alles oder so wie bei WoW ?

Gibts da verschiedene eventuell.


----------



## Shinria (29. März 2009)

Scoo schrieb:


> Danke Super.
> 
> Gibts da auch was in sachen Inventar ala 1 Tasche für alles oder so wie bei WoW ?
> 
> Gibts da verschiedene eventuell.




Sie suchen ich finde...

http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/details/ybag.aspx


----------



## Scoo (29. März 2009)

Jo danke.



Mal ne letze frage,wo ich mich jetzt garnicht auskenne.

Gibts irgentein addon mit der man bei der Karte Notizen einfügen kann und solche sachen.
und gibts da noch andere sachen wo man bei der Map dann machen kann.

Gibts vieleicht eines wo die Karte vieleicht anders aussieht ??


----------



## Shinria (29. März 2009)

Scoo schrieb:


> Jo danke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das einzige was ich anbieten kann ist... http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...ils/wowmap.aspx


----------



## Scoo (30. März 2009)

Jupp das hab ich auch.


----------



## The-Real-Diablo (4. April 2009)

Heyhu ;P
ich hätte denn auch mal so ne klitzekleine Frage.. Mich würde nen Add-On interessieren, bei dem der Inhalt des Rucksacks besser geordnet ist.
Also gesammelte Rohstoffe in eine Tasche, Questitems in eine Tasche, Ausrüstungsgegenstände in eine Tasche usw. weil so wie es gerade ist, verliert man doch gerne mal den Überblick.


----------



## Shinria (4. April 2009)

The-Real-Diablo schrieb:


> Heyhu ;P
> ich hätte denn auch mal so ne klitzekleine Frage.. Mich würde nen Add-On interessieren, bei dem der Inhalt des Rucksacks besser geordnet ist.
> Also gesammelte Rohstoffe in eine Tasche, Questitems in eine Tasche, Ausrüstungsgegenstände in eine Tasche usw. weil so wie es gerade ist, verliert man doch gerne mal den Überblick.




Du meinst so wie bei AkrInventory bei WoW? Dann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Sowas gibt es zur Zeit noch nicht bei RoM.

gruss Shinria


----------



## The-Real-Diablo (4. April 2009)

Hab nie WoW gespielt von daher weiß ich das leider nicht ;P
Aber ich denke du weißt schon was ich meine.. hab hier bisher auch noch keins gefunden was meinen Wünschen entsprechen könnte^^ Naja schade was solls, wart ich halt noch ein bisschen. Schau mal bidde in dein Postfach ;P


----------



## exill (5. April 2009)

Huhu ich suche nun auch mal ein AddOn^^
Ich suche eins, wo man einstellen kann, das dass Lootfenster immer an der gleichen Stelle aufgeht, wäre das zu machen?

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinria (5. April 2009)

exill schrieb:


> Huhu ich suche nun auch mal ein AddOn^^
> Ich suche eins, wo man einstellen kann, das dass Lootfenster immer an der gleichen Stelle aufgeht, wäre das zu machen?
> 
> Danke
> ...




Versuch ma....http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/details/kloot.aspx


----------



## muchtie (11. April 2009)

such ein addon wo ich meine ex Balken abschlaten kann


----------



## I_CRAFT (14. April 2009)

he leute ich habe auch Suche zu melden^^


und zwar kennen doch bestimmt ein paar (ex)- wow spieler das addon IceHUD

so ein änhliches addon gibts auch für RoM wie man auf diesem bild deutlich sehen kann.


nun ist nur die frage wie der NAme des Addons ist..... nur habe ich auf diese frage keine antwort gefunden.

daher frage ich nun euch.



mfg. I_CRAFT


// edit
habe es gefunden es heist "Hudbars"


----------



## Xtabai (16. April 2009)

Grüße,

ich suche ein würfel Addon für RoM.


mfg


Xtabai


----------



## Rodanold (28. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich hätte da auch mal ne Addon-Suche anzukündigen.
Und zwar suche ich ein Add, welches mir irgendwo in der UI (wo es natürlich nicht stören darf )
die aktuelle Uhrzeit einblendet.

THX schon mal

PS: nicht irritieren lassen, bin schon richtig im RoM-Forum^^


----------



## Silvershadow1 (28. April 2009)

Gibt es vielleicht ein Add-on das die Mitglieder meiner Gilde auf der Karte anzeigt ?


----------



## menitoe (29. April 2009)

moin, gibts n addon welches mir auf der großen map anzeigt wo ich fertige q`s abgeben kann?


----------



## Lyondy (30. April 2009)

Questwiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amanaxia (16. Mai 2009)

Ich suche einen Aggrometer, gibt es sowas schon?


----------



## sohell666 (17. Mai 2009)

Amanaxia schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Aggrometer, gibt es sowas schon?



ja,ist in pbinfo mit eingebaut


----------



## WR^Velvet (18. Mai 2009)

Einen Aggrometer/Threatmeter gibt es auch als Einzeladdon.
http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...hreatmeter.aspx
Dieser hat den Vorteil das auch Healer die Aggro am Boss sehen.
Zumindest sofern sie jemanden im Target haben (z.B. Tank) der den Boss im Target hat.

*Bei installiertem PBInfo solltet ihr jedoch vor Installation den integrierten Aggrometer von PBInfo deaktivieren.*


----------



## Conorus (23. Mai 2009)

Ehm....hab ne frage, und seid gewarnt sie ist vllt doof
Aba wie/wo kann ich die Add-Ons ins Spiel tun?
Sry habs nich so im Griff  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WR^Velvet (26. Mai 2009)

Um Addons zu installieren ist es am Einfachsten den Curse Clienten zu nutzen.
Dieser ist kostenlos und ähnlich Komfortabel wie der Blasc Client von buffed.

Wenn du diesen nicht nutzen willst erstellst du in deinem RoM Ordner einen Interface Ordner und darinnen einen Addons Ordner.
Das ganze sollte bei Standart Installation dann so ausschauen:
c:\Programme\Runes of Magic\Interface\Addons
Darein entpackst dann einfach die Addons.
Eigentlich genauso wie bei WoW und basiert auch auf der selben Scriptsprachen LUA.


----------



## Ohmenhausen (3. Juni 2009)

I_CRAFT schrieb:


> // edit
> habe es gefunden es heist "Hudbars"



tut mir leid in Cruse hab ich kein addon gefunden des so heist


----------



## WR^Velvet (4. Juni 2009)

Hat der Entwickler wohl auch irgend welchen Gründen von Curse entfernt.
Hier der Link zum Addon.


----------



## Ohmenhausen (4. Juni 2009)

Thx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erasor84 (23. Juni 2009)

menitoe schrieb:


> moin, gibts n addon welches mir auf der großen map anzeigt wo ich fertige q`s abgeben kann?



Questwiz leistet das.
http://rom.curse.com/downloads/rom-addons/...oon-update.aspx


----------



## Darthfire (30. August 2009)

Ich hab en problem mit der einen leiste oben im bild (is glaube ich xbar) und zwar bekomme ich die verschiebbaren dinger da wo ich nich brauch nich weg un deswegen sieht des bei mir en bissel unübersichtlich aus, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich zwei,drei davon rausnehmen kann? edit: hat sich erledigt, aber yetz hab ich en neues problem, un zwar kommt immer wenn ich ein monste besiege ne fehlermeldung und das nervt!!!


----------



## subvision (15. September 2009)

Ich bin Ritter/Magier. Nun suche ich ein Addon, bei welchem ich
meiner Gruppe, in Bosskämpfen, mitteilen kann, wie hoch ich, als
Ritter/Tank, die Aggro halte. Diese Nachricht sollte, am besten,
in den Gruppenchat gehen.

Gibt es so etwas? Und wenn ja, wo?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Eldessar (15. September 2009)

@Darthfire: das Addon "nervnicht" unterdrückt fehlermeldungen

@Subvision: tut mir leid da fallt mir im mom nichts ein


----------



## Ohmenhausen (16. September 2009)

subvision schrieb:


> Ich bin Ritter/Magier. Nun suche ich ein Addon, bei welchem ich
> meiner Gruppe, in Bosskämpfen, mitteilen kann, wie hoch ich, als
> Ritter/Tank, die Aggro halte. Diese Nachricht sollte, am besten,
> in den Gruppenchat gehen.
> ...



du solltet einfach n paar makros erstellen die dan inwelche runden zahlen geben wie z.B.

"/p habe im momet 20000 agro" oder so ähnlich



Eldessar schrieb:


> @Darthfire: das Addon "nervnicht" unterdrückt fehlermeldungen



bei cruse heist das addon "StopBugMessage"


----------



## Darthfire (16. September 2009)

Falls es dir nichts ausmacht zu schreiben, kannst du das addon pbinfo nehmen, da ist ne aggroanzeige dabei, die du dann den anderen mitteilen könntest.


----------



## Lewa248 (2. November 2009)

The-Real-Diablo schrieb:


> Heyhu ;P
> ich hätte denn auch mal so ne klitzekleine Frage.. Mich würde nen Add-On interessieren, bei dem der Inhalt des Rucksacks besser geordnet ist.
> Also gesammelte Rohstoffe in eine Tasche, Questitems in eine Tasche, Ausrüstungsgegenstände in eine Tasche usw. weil so wie es gerade ist, verliert man doch gerne mal den Überblick.



In einem Video von RoM is das so... aber in Englisch!
Wahrscheinlich war das früher so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmenhausen (3. November 2009)

du kannst zwar die items net in versch bag ordnen aber du kannst dein gesammten rucksack auf einmal anzeigen lassen
das addon heist 
yBag


----------



## Genesisdeath (13. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche das Add-on MoveableMinimap, BLASC und adUI




diese sind in einem UI von einem User hier (er hat es in dem Thread, wo man sein Iterface zeigen kann) gepostet

er hat aber keinen Downloadlink gegeben.




Bitte um schnelle antworten

MFG Genesisdeath


----------



## dedennis (15. November 2009)

schau mal Hier 
Blasc würd ich nicht installieren das ist der gößte müll den es gibt


----------



## Birdy77 (18. November 2009)

Hi,

ich suche ein AddOn, das mir nach einer Auktion im Postfach anzeigt, W A S ich verkauft habe.


----------



## Vigilantus (27. November 2009)

Birdy77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich suche ein AddOn, das mir nach einer Auktion im Postfach anzeigt, W A S ich verkauft habe.


Gibt es nicht, weil diese Information RoM-intern auch nicht gespeichert wird.

Vigilantus


----------



## Kleines_25 (30. November 2009)

hi,

ich suche auch ein addon, da ja meine instanzkarten nicht mehr funktionieren gibt es da ein neues ??


----------



## Mariuhana (16. Dezember 2009)

Gibts eigentlich ein Addon mit dem man Items in den Chat verlinken kann? Oder wie macht man das?

Euer Raucher


----------



## Ohmenhausen (17. Dezember 2009)

Mariuhana schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ein Addon mit dem man Items in den Chat verlinken kann? Oder wie macht man das?
> 
> Euer Raucher



gaaanz einfch du öffnest dein bag und dann dein chatsfenster dann hälste Shift gedrückt und dann klickste auf des item im bag des du verlinken wilst (skins werden net verlinkt)

Dein Ohmen


----------



## Darth Davarus (3. Januar 2010)

könntet ihr für mich ma schreiben wo man pb info herkriegt wie man es installiert und wie man es zum funktionieren kriegt wär nett thx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohmenhausen (4. Januar 2010)

Darth schrieb:


> könntet ihr für mich ma schreiben wo man pb info herkriegt wie man es installiert und wie man es zum funktionieren kriegt wär nett thx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



due lädst dirs einfach hier von curse runter und ich würde dir auch den clien empfehlen mit dem geht die ganze instalationsarbeit noch schneller



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROMCarino (19. Januar 2010)

Suche ein Addon wo ich einstellen kann welche Rohstoffe ich speziell suche und die dann extra gekennzeichnet werden.

also zb. wenn ich bergteufelsgras suche, makiert er mir alle Bergteufelsgrad extra.... wäre super zu sammeln( herstellen)
thnx^^

Wenn mich jemand sprechen will, heiße "Carino" am server Muinin^^

Danke^^


----------



## Ohmenhausen (19. Januar 2010)

ROMCarino schrieb:


> Suche ein Addon wo ich einstellen kann welche Rohstoffe ich speziell suche und die dann extra gekennzeichnet werden.
> 
> also zb. wenn ich bergteufelsgras suche, makiert er mir alle Bergteufelsgrad extra.... wäre super zu sammeln( herstellen)
> thnx^^
> ...



ich kann grade net an mein pc ran aber ich glaub des addon hies ymaps oder ymap ich hab leider den link net mahr aber ich glaub auf curse wirstes schon finden mit dem addon kannste zwar nur nach stufen sortieren aber ich glaub des ist net so schlimm 

bb dein ohmen


----------



## Vitany2910 (31. Januar 2010)

hallöchen, ich suche etwas, womit ich mein chatfenster etwas umgestalten kann, sprich zb das fenster verschieben/ größe ändern7 schriftgöße ändern...
bei curse hab ich zwar etliche chat-addons gefunden, aber leider ist mein englischunterricht fast 20 jahre her und ich verstehe die hälfte dessen falsch oder gar nicht. kann mir da jemand ein kleines und unkompliziertes addon empfehlen?

ich danke schonmal im vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja, tante edit hat mir noch was geflüstert: ist es noch irgendwie möglich, den lilafarbenen worldchat zu deaktivieren??? ich würde ungern den chat an sich wechseln, weil ich ja noch zone, gruppe etc. lese, aber der worldchat ist ja mal stellenweise furchtbar (wozu die leute ihr weltschreie verschwenden ist wirklich sagenhaft *koppschüttel* )


----------



## Vigilantus (2. Februar 2010)

Vitany2910 schrieb:


> hallöchen, ich suche etwas, womit ich mein chatfenster etwas umgestalten kann, sprich zb das fenster verschieben/ größe ändern7 schriftgöße ändern...
> bei curse hab ich zwar etliche chat-addons gefunden, aber leider ist mein englischunterricht fast 20 jahre her und ich verstehe die hälfte dessen falsch oder gar nicht. kann mir da jemand ein kleines und unkompliziertes addon empfehlen?
> 
> ich danke schonmal im vorraus
> ...



Chatfenster ändern:
Rechtsklick auf den Reiter... Schriftgrößen einstellbar, Chatkanäle einstellbat (World deaktivieren), Fixierung lösen... und alles ohne Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vigilantus


----------



## Vitany2910 (3. Februar 2010)

world deaktivieren wird nicht angeboten, schriftgröße 12 (die kleinste einstellbare) ist immer noch zu riesig meiner meinung nach und das chatfenster ansich ist mir zu groß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dulean (22. April 2010)

Hallo, ich arbeite mit 2 bildschirmen und wollte woll wissen ob es ein Addon/progamm gibt das mir auf den 2. bildschirm ein fenster macht wo ich mir z.b chatfenster, agrometer, map usw an zeigen lassen kann. 
Weil einige addon brauchen doch viel platz und machen das spiel unübersichtlich. 
Ich bedanke mich schon mal für die antworten.


----------



## dianteli (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Addons für:
Tooltip verschieben, also dass der Tooltip woanders angezeigt wird und
verschieben des "Zauberbalkens" (Weiss jetzt nicht wie das Ding genau heisst, aber das wo halt der Fortschritt eines gerade gewirkten Zaubers angezeigt wird, oder der Fortschritt wenn man was aufhebt, abbaut, usw.).


----------



## KaylX (27. Mai 2010)

hi

gibt es so ein addons, dass das eine fenster nicht mehr kommt?? (mit dem fenster mein ich, wenn man jemanden flüstert kommt immer so ein riesiger fenster wo man solche smiles in den chat einfügen und die schriftfarbe ändern kann)

danke im vorraus 


gruß KaylX


----------



## Farodin_ (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Ich hab auch eine Frage:
gibt es ein Addon wo man in einer Gruppe auch um weise items rollen kann?
weil bei der normalen Einstellung geht es ja nur bis grün.
und wenn ich mit Freunden queste/farm würden wir gerne um den dayli-drop rollen können.
Danke schon im voraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strohmy (22. Juni 2010)

Gibt es ein Addon mit dem ich automatisch gebufft werde? Spiele Ritter und vergesse oft den Buff zu erneuern um Siegel zur Manarückgewinnung aufzubauen^^


----------



## arzt5 (1. Juli 2010)

@Rodanold   bei mir zeigt es pvinfo bei der minimap oben rechts an


----------



## haruca (3. Juli 2010)

huhu ich suche so was ähliches wie pearl oder xpearl 
gibts da was?


----------



## Kassady (17. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob es ein Addon für Rom gibt, welches einen die Loottable der Bosse anzeigt, so wie in der Richtung von Atlasloot bei Wow.


----------



## Thyrgrim vom Walde (24. August 2010)

Hallöchen !

Das Addon XBar wird ja scheinbar nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Kennt jemand etwas vergleichbares, was sich lohnt, zu installieren ?


----------



## PvE-Hardy (16. September 2010)

Kennt jemand ein Aggro-Meter AUSER dem von pbinfo da diese ja momentan nicht funktioniert


----------



## Green Dragon (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche ein AddOn das mir z.B. im Auktionshaus anzeigt welche Monsterkarten ich schon habe.


----------



## la fraîcheur (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich suche ein addon, dass wie ein aggro meter funktioniert, aber nich die aggro sondern den dmg anzeigt


----------



## Gabberelf (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo leute,
Suche ein AddON wo mal alle boss und oder Elite die Nicht in inis sind, auf der Map eingezeichnet sind bzw das ich weiss wo sie zufinden sind.

vlg Gabberelf


----------



## SirQju (20. September 2011)

Hi, ich suche ein Add on um die aufblendenden Beschreibungen der Fertigkeiten aus den Aktionsleisten auszublenden.


----------



## Yukor (21. September 2011)

hi,  ich suche momentan verzweifelt nach AddOns da bei mir momentan die ganzen qie pbinfo wowmap usw. nicht mehr gehen. liegt das noch am patch oder erwisch ich immer nur die "kaputten". Also ich hab mir eigentlich die neuste version bei cruse runtergeladen, darum bin ich einbisschen verwirrt.

Hilfe wäre nett


----------



## McVeit (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche ein AddOn das mir z.B. im Auktionshaus anzeigt welche Monsterkarten ich schon habe, weil man kann sich ja nicht alle selber aufschreiben 
wehr echt nett ich suche schon über ein jahr jetzt


----------

